
What’s New in Thunderbird 60 - rbanffy
https://blog.mozilla.org/thunderbird/2018/08/whats-new-in-thunderbird-60/
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17697127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17697127).

